# Cold weather gear



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Just wondering what you guys suggest for cold weather gear while kayak fishing in the late fall and winter months. Im new to kayak fishing and i like to stay inshore.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Inside


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Mysterioso fleece under waterproof pants and/or splash top. Insulates wet or dry. NRS Wavelite is similar stuff. Or UnderArmor cold tops / bottoms. Need a windproof top layer. Wet suits probably not ideal - they only insulate when wet and are not windproof. Dive booties. Good to go. Fishing is usually good during the winter...


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Thats what im talking about Salomon! i wade fished all winter last year, but this will be my first winter messing around on my poor man's yak. Thanks for the suggestions, now i have somewhere to begin my research. Cheers!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Fleece is the best for underwear, stay away from cotton or nylon. It's best to layer so you can add or take away layers if the weather changes. 

Start off with a thin base layer, then a mid followed by a heavy pullover. You can adjust by adding or taking off layers throughout the day. A good rule of thumb is you want to be slightly cold at the launch because once you getting padding or peddling your body will heat up quick enough to get warm.

Top layers can be more difficult to shop for, there are a lot of different brands out there so depending on the weather you either need total waterproof slicks or something more breathable made of gore tex if it's going to be sunny out.

Most stores around here charge a premium for cold weather gear so unless you have a friend in the business here are a couple links for discount stores that have base and top layers on sale.

Deep discounts here:
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/

Free return policy and big discounts in their outlet section here:
http://www.backcountry.com/

I've bought most of my skiing and climbing clothes through these two outlets over the years and used them for fishing whenever I came back home, no problems yet. Buy some dive booties for your dogs and you should be good to go.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanx for the links and tips Loruna. I have plenty of goretex for top layers, i just need to, now i just have to get me some booties and some of the inner layers to stay dry. Cheers!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Im surprised no one mentioned hip waders. I also was wondering what I was going to do this winter because I plan on fishing all year. So I figured regular cold weather clothes and some good waders will probably keep me dry on top of my yak. Anyone have an opinion on waders?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Copied from another post::

Try these.

http://www.idigear.com/arcticarmor1.php

Not bulky at all and they make them in camo. It is a two piece suit, bib and jacket. One suit floats two men. Every thing you could want in cold weather gear. Waterproof too. Check out the videos on the website also.

When I bought mine. I had doubts about them being as warm as they said. After owning them for two years I can say they are the real deal. I have never had on any more than a shirt and jeans under them and have never been cold. I can't say enough good things about them. You will never believe it until you wear one of the suits. It's crazy.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's some videos.

http://www.idigear.com/video-fox.php

I ebay'd mine but several websites sell them.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Disco said:


> Im surprised no one mentioned hip waders. I also was wondering what I was going to do this winter because I plan on fishing all year. So I figured regular cold weather clothes and some good waders will probably keep me dry on top of my yak. Anyone have an opinion on waders?


If you go in the drink with waders on the odds are stacked way againist you.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i always just wore a pair of breathable chest waders to stay dry. thick boot socks under the neoprene socks. a long sleeve shirt and dry top. throw on a beanie too and you'll be toasty. worked well in 50*water and 40* air.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea Rover said:


> If you go in the drink with waders on the odds are stacked way againist you.


not true. water pressure will push all the air out of waders and they will "stick" to you and keep most if not all the water out, especially if your using a belt. if they do fill up, you wont sink, the water inside isn't any heavier than the water outside and you can easily unbuckle them and slip out. pair with a properly fit dry top, pull the waist string tight and water won't get in.

Id hate to go over with dry pants, or any pants on. they allow water in from the top and bottom, no suction and cause more drag if you try to swim.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

It's not the sinking that I'm talking about it's trying to swim with the waders on. I've never had a pair that didn't flood, but I've never bought an expensive pair either.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> not true. water pressure will push all the air out of waders and they will "stick" to you and keep most if not all the water out, especially if your using a belt. if they do fill up, you wont sink, the water inside isn't any heavier than the water outside and you can easily unbuckle them and slip out. pair with a properly fit dry top, pull the waist string tight and water won't get in.
> 
> Id hate to go over with dry pants, or any pants on. they allow water in from the top and bottom, no suction and cause more drag if you try to swim.


Hmmm I can see both points and have been in similar situations wearing a wet suit. Ive unzipped my wet suit while surfing due to getting too hot and forgot to zip it back up before catching a wave. When I ended up in the water the wet suit filled up quickly and became a serious hindrance to swimming. But the ankles are what sealed up all of a sudden and held water in while waves were filling the suit by force.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Last time I wore my waders was weekend before Memorial day at Boggs. I crossed a pond on the quad and found a hole almost six foot deep. I filled my waders trying to keep the snorkel on my quad out of the water. I had no problem moving around until I got out of the deep shit. Then I had to strip waders off in the middle of a pond.


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Breathable waders are the way to go, I paid less than $90 for mine. I've used them kayaking in 41º water, easy to move about and you can layer underneath.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Fleece base layer - the Mysterioso or NRS Wavelite is excellent gear. Warm, comfy, insulates wet or dry and fits close to the body - easy to wear under a top layer. Not cheap, but worth it. UnderArmor or Nike stuff is close, but not quite as warm. Water/wind proof pants over or better yet, a pair of semi-dry paddling pants. I wear 3 layers in winter - poly long u-wear top, fleece, water/wind proof jacket.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Neoprene wader*

I was wondering what to wear this time last year and for 75 dollars got a pair of snug fitting neoprene waders from dicks. They came with a safety belt but they are so snug I really doubt u would fill up with water. They actually have a buoyant affect on u in the water. I love them they keep u dry and warms if it's really cold out just by some polyester long johns and your dry and warm. Don't discount the affects of wind, water soaked clothes and cold over a 2-3 hour period u can get in trouble. During day if sun is out not so bad but if it's cloudy or at night be careful.


----------

